# Stereolab



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

What's not to love?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There is another recent thread for them. The moderators may need to be called to combine them.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Fair enough. Just seen the other thread, it's more informative but I'm claiming better song choices!


----------

